# Problema di connessione wireless

## lex82

Ho un "piccolo" ma fastidiosissimo problema con la mia connessione wireless: ogni tanto la connessione "salta". Il problema non sarebbe neanche rilevabile se tutte le applicazioni che utilizzano il collegamento non smettessero di funzionare all'improvviso.

Faccio un paio di esempi:

mentre scarico qualcosa con wget e la connessione "salta" il programma si blocca e non va avanti anche se la connessione continua a risultare attiva; devo chiudere wget (Control+C) e ridare lo stesso comando per terminare il download.

mentre sono connesso ad un server IRC con X-Chat e la connessione "salta" il programma si disconnette.

La cosa strana è che sul portatile di mio padre, che usa una penna USB Wireless, la connessione non "salta" (non usa linux). Ho provato anche ad installare gli ultimi moduli per il kernel disponibili per la mia scheda ma non ho avuto miglioramenti.

Questo è il risultato di iwconfig:

```
eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Home"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.467 GHz  Access Point: ##:##:##:##:##:##   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=83/100  Signal level=-52 dBm  Noise level=-53 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:6   Missed beacon:0
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

non potrebbe essere forse colpa della potenza ricevuta insufficiente?

puoi controllare il valore con iwlist

----------

## Elbryan

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Ho un "piccolo" ma fastidiosissimo problema con la mia connessione wireless: ogni tanto la connessione "salta". Il problema non sarebbe neanche rilevabile se tutte le applicazioni che utilizzano il collegamento non smettessero di funzionare all'improvviso.
> 
> Faccio un paio di esempi:
> 
> mentre scarico qualcosa con wget e la connessione "salta" il programma si blocca e non va avanti anche se la connessione continua a risultare attiva; devo chiudere wget (Control+C) e ridare lo stesso comando per terminare il download.
> ...

 

cosa usi ipw3945?

----------

## lex82

Si, uso ipw3945. Non ho mai modificato nessun tipo di parametro per la connessione, solo i parametri per connettersi al mio AP.

```
# iwlist eth1 txpower

eth1      unknown transmit-power information.

          Current Tx-Power:15 dBm       (31 mW)

# iwlist eth1 power

eth1      Current mode:off
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

ehm... no... intendevo questo iwlist eth1 scanning

----------

## lex82

Eccolo:

```
# iwlist eth1 scanning

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: ##:##:##:##:##:##

                    ESSID:"Home"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:12

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                              6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=79/100  Signal level=-55 dBm  Noise level=-55 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 18ms ago

```

----------

## Elbryan

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Eccolo:
> 
> ```
> # iwlist eth1 scanning
> 
> ...

 

i segnali vanno benone ..

come ti connetti alla rete? wep? tkip?

Inoltre .. per fare un tentativo usa il canale 2 o 3 invece che il 12..

----------

## .:chrome:.

il problema potrebbe essere questo:

```
                    Quality=79/100  Signal level=-55 dBm  Noise level=-55 dBm

```

ma se è così non credo ci sia molto da fare: o ti compri un'antenna aggiuntiva per l'AP o gli trovi una sistemazione migliore

----------

## lex82

Uso WEP. Prima utilizzavo il canale 1. Non c'è un modo per determinare se ci sono interferenze nel segnale?

EDIT: Qual'è precisamente il problema? La qualità del segnale? Il livello del segnale o del rumore? Ora sono in un'altra stanza; quando sono nella stanza dell'AP la qualità sale a 90-95/100.

----------

## Elbryan

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> il problema potrebbe essere questo:
> 
> ```
>                     Quality=79/100  Signal level=-55 dBm  Noise level=-55 dBm
> 
> ...

 

no wait i dati relativi di ipw3945 sul disturbo son errati .. :Razz: 

Usi iwconfig o wpa supplicant per connetterti?

----------

## lex82

I wireless-tools quindi se non sbaglio iwconfig.

----------

## Elbryan

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> I wireless-tools quindi se non sbaglio iwconfig.

 

potrei consigliarti di provare wpa_supplicant ..

----------

## lex82

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> potrei consigliarti di provare wpa_supplicant ..

 

Certo che puoi...   :Wink: 

Dove posso trovare una guida esauriente?

----------

## Elbryan

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

ti consiglio di smascherare l'ultima versione di ipw3945 e ipw3945d che ti da il file di init ipw3945d così puoi usare rc-update invece di dover aggiugere ipw3945d in local.start

----------

## lex82

Ho già le ultime versioni di ieee80211, ipw3945 e ipw3945d.

Seguo quella guida e vedo se con wpa_supplicant cambia qualcosa...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Dove posso trovare una guida esauriente?

 

ahahahahhahahahaha... bella questa... me la segno  :Very Happy: 

tanti auguri

io direi di installare il pacchetto, guardare wpa_supplicant.conf.example e leggertelo con calma. è l'unica cosa che io ho trovato

----------

## lex82

Ok, ci sono riuscito... guide esaurienti... ZERO. Comunque sono andato un po' a tentoni e sono riuscito a connettermi.

Il problema persiste... che faccio? Idee?   :Sad: 

----------

## Elbryan

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Ok, ci sono riuscito... guide esaurienti... ZERO. Comunque sono andato un po' a tentoni e sono riuscito a connettermi.
> 
> Il problema persiste... che faccio? Idee?  

 

Che scheda wireless hai?

----------

## lex82

Intel Wireless Adapter 3945ABG... se uso ipw3945 come modulo non c'è molta scelta...   :Wink: 

----------

## Elbryan

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Intel Wireless Adapter 3945ABG... se uso ipw3945 come modulo non c'è molta scelta...  

 

la mia stessa scheda.. mai avuto quel problema  :Razz: 

----------

## lex82

Beato te...

----------

## lex82

Ho letto in giro su internet che impostando la frammentazione dei pacchetti è possibile migliorare la connessione wireless in presenza di eventuali disturbi. Da quello che dice iwconfig dovrei avere la frammentazione completamente disattivata (RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off). Come faccio ad impostare quei due valori con wpa_supplicant?

----------

## Elbryan

So che esiste fragment_size ma fa parte di EAP (di default è 1398).

Purtroppo non ho idea di come si possa utilizzare in una configurazione..

Prova con san google..

----------

## lex82

Già provato San Google... purtroppo m'ha risposto in maniera vaga e non esauriente. Non ne capisco molto di wireless quindi probabilmente non riesco a trovare nulla e anche se dovessi riuscirci non ci capirei granché...   :Confused: 

----------

## skypjack

Resuscito il forum perchè ho avuto un problema simile con la scheda in questione.

In pratica, uso ipw3945 e fino a pochi giorni fa nessun problema, ma mi ero imbattuto solo ed esclisivamente con WEP.

Poi ho messo mano e avuto modo di usare un router wireless che sfrutta wpa-psk, anche qui nessun problema, configurati router e wpa_supplicant e tutto sembrava funzionare a meraviglia.

Se non fosse che senza alcuna logica precisa ogni tanto la connessione "salta" e non riparte, almeno fino a quando non uccido wpa_supplicant e lo riavvio.

Escludete problemi al router, già testato con altri sistemi il problema non si presenta.

Non ne vengo a capo, non so se imputare la colpa al driver (stabile) per ipw3945 o a wpa_supplicant.

Suggerimenti?

----------

## ^Stefano^

Salve a tutti, riesumo questo post perchè da ieri mi capita una cosa strana che non riesco a "decifrare".

Quando faccio partire la mia rete wireless, tramite /etc/init.d/net.ra0 succede questo:

```
* Starting ra0

 *   Configuring wireless network for ra0

Warning: Driver for device ra0 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken...

Warning: Driver for device ra0 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken...

Warning: Driver for device ra0 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken...

Warning: Driver for device ra0 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken...

Warning: Driver for device ra0 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken...

Warning: Driver for device ra0 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken...

 *     ra0 connected to ESSID "NETGEAR"

 *     in managed mode on channel 1 (WEP enabled - open)

 *   Bringing up ra0

 *     37.241.140.109                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 37.241.136.1 ...                                       [ ok ]

```

La rete funziona benissimo, ma non riesco a capire il perchè di quei messaggi...ho fatto anche una ricerca nel forum internazionale ma non ho trovato nulla. Anche perchè non so che parola chiave usare.

La mia scheda wireless è una belkin con chipset ralink rt2500

```
00:0c.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
```

```
blueyes stefano # eix rt2500

[I] net-wireless/rt2500

     Available versions:  1.1.0_beta3 1.1.0_beta4 1.1.0_pre2007020911

     Installed versions:  1.1.0_pre2007020911(13:27:09 26/05/2007)(kernel_linux qt3)

     Homepage:            http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

     Description:         Driver for the RaLink RT2500 wireless chipset

blueyes stefano # 

```

Ieri ho aggiornato il kernel, gentoo-sources, da 2.6.20 a 2.6.21-r2 e ricompilato con module-rebuild i driver nvidia, fuse ed rt2500.

----------

## crisandbea

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti, riesumo questo post perchè da ieri mi capita una cosa strana che non riesco a "decifrare".
> 
> Quando faccio partire la mia rete wireless, tramite /etc/init.d/net.ra0 succede questo:
> 
> [code]* Starting ra0
> ...

 

direi che se fai una semplice traduzione di tale warning, hai già la risposta che cerchi,

ovvero che hai compilato i driver per la tua scheda con  la versione 22 e che il programma che usi per la wireless supporta fino alla versione 20.

ciauz

----------

## skypjack

Ma sul mio problema nessuno ha niente da dire?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xveilsidex

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Resuscito il forum perchè ho avuto un problema simile con la scheda in questione.
> 
> In pratica, uso ipw3945 e fino a pochi giorni fa nessun problema, ma mi ero imbattuto solo ed esclisivamente con WEP.
> 
> Poi ho messo mano e avuto modo di usare un router wireless che sfrutta wpa-psk, anche qui nessun problema, configurati router e wpa_supplicant e tutto sembrava funzionare a meraviglia.
> ...

 

quoto..stesso problema.   :Rolling Eyes: 

ke router hai?

----------

## lex82

Allora, per quanto riguarda la 3945 ho risolto cambiando router... e' venuto fuori che alcuni router, in caso di errori di trasmissione, chiudono e riavviano la connessione. Ora ho un NetGear e non ho piu quel problema.

Per quanto riguarda la Ralink un mio amico ha lo stesso problema e sembra essere imputato al modulo stesso che non e' ancora stabile e funzionante al 100%. Consiglio la lettura del forum apposito messo su per i moduli delle schede basate sul modulo rt2x00 (non ricordo il sito...).

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> direi che se fai una semplice traduzione di tale warning, hai già la risposta che cerchi,
> 
> ovvero che hai compilato i driver per la tua scheda con  la versione 22 e che il programma che usi per la wireless supporta fino alla versione 20.
> ...

 

Con la versione 22 di cosa??? il programma che uso per la wireless è iwconfig.

@lex82: la cosa bella è che lo stesso messaggio mi usciva anche sul laptop dove avevo una broadcom che funzionava con ndiswrapper! Anche li, dopo aver aggiornato il kernel dal 2.6.20 al 2.6.21

----------

## lex82

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> la cosa bella è che lo stesso messaggio mi usciva anche sul laptop dove avevo una broadcom che funzionava con ndiswrapper! Anche li, dopo aver aggiornato il kernel dal 2.6.20 al 2.6.21

 

Tieni conto che dal .20 al .21 hanno aggiornato lo stack IEEE 802.11 quindi forse il modulo non funge bene con la nuova versione. Hai provato le versioni in testing (se ci sono)?

----------

## skypjack

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora, per quanto riguarda la 3945 ho risolto cambiando router... e' venuto fuori che alcuni router, in caso di errori di trasmissione, chiudono e riavviano la connessione. Ora ho un NetGear e non ho piu quel problema.
> 
> 

 

Ciao.

Anche io ho un netgear a casa.

Il problema lo da appunto il router della mia ragazza, un d-link.

Se è vero ciò che dici, potresti indicarmi la fonte da dove hai preso le informazioni?

Te ne sarei grato.

Grazie.

----------

## lex82

Guarda, sinceramente non ricordo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque fidati che il problema è quello. Ho provato US Robotics, 3com e NetGear: gli ultimi due non mi hanno mai dato problemi, il primo si.

----------

## skypjack

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Guarda, sinceramente non ricordo...  
> 
> Comunque fidati che il problema è quello. Ho provato US Robotics, 3com e NetGear: gli ultimi due non mi hanno mai dato problemi, il primo si.

 

Fidare mi fido, speravo che a partire da dove avevi letto la cosa sarei riuscito a trovare una qualche soluzione.

Il problema è che la stessa instabilità è presente anche con sistemi Windows, infatti un'altra ragazza con wireless l'altro giorno mentre cercavo di risolvere è venuta a dirmi che appunto aveva questo tipo di problema.

Possibile?

Nel senso, devo attribuire la colpa al router, quindi, seconde te, e non ai driver di ipw3945?

----------

## lex82

Ti ripeto che la colpa è del router e non della scheda wifi. Anche a me Xchat (ad esempio) perdeva spesso la connessione anche da Windows quindi il problema non è neanche imputabile al modulo/driver.

Comunque prova ad attivare la frammentazione dei pacchetti... a me aiutò in qualche modo (la connessione cadeva meno rispetto a prima). I problemi maggiori li avevo quando riempivo la banda e il processore del router non riusciva a stare dietro a tutte le connessioni aperte (e, di conseguenza, alcune le lasciava cadere).

In generale il consiglio è questo: comprate router con un processore abbastanza veloce, soprattutto se deve gestire connessioni wireless (che richiedono leggermente più potenza di calcolo rispetto alle reti ethernet classiche).

----------

